# 55G Cichlid stock plan



## gourami (Jan 23, 2011)

So I used tank planner and came up with the following plan, input is welcome.

55Gal with Cichlid sand and rock work with and Aqua tech 30-60 power filter.

1 Chilumba
1 Electric Blue Johannii
2 Electric yellow lab
1 Lavender Mbuna
1 Peacock Cichlid
1 Red Top Hongi
1 Sunshine Peacock
2 Yellow Tail Acei

I am sure those who have cichlids are shaking their heads, I am new to this so please weigh in. These are the fish I like from the site, so where do I adjust? I am looking for lots of color.


----------



## marmstrong (Nov 11, 2010)

With my current cichlid tank, I found that my power filter couldn't keep up with my stock. So I would advise 2 things:

1. Maybe trim back how many fish you are planning to stock by 1 or 2 (or at the very least, don't go over 10).

2. Plan on spending the money to get a canister filter.

Cichlids are messy fish, and I have struggled with keeping my water chemistry right since fully stocking mine (I too have a power filter). I had 12 fish, I am now down to 9, to try to allow my filter to catch up.

By the way, my tank was fully cycled and operating fine at 9 fish, then I added 3 more to make 12, and my water chemistry got all out of whack and has never been right since. That's why I am back down to 9.

Good luck!


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

Double up on the filtration. Either get a cannister or another HOB rated up to 60-70.
A good HOB to go with the one you have would be a Aqua Clear 70.

Peacock Cichlids may not be a good choice with the Mbuna. Red Zebra's are actually Orange and maybe a better choice. I have three Zebras, A red, albino and a OB with a Johannii and a yellow lab.

My non Mbuna include two Jewel Cichlids (your experience may vary with these and Mbuna), a Electric Blue Hap, a Black Banded Leporinus, ( 5" long one), a Striped Raphael Catfish, a African Feather Fin Catfish and a Common Pleco.

They are in a 100g filtered with a Fluval 304, a Aqua Clear 70 and a Whisper 30-60.

When I had my 55 set up with Cichlids I had four Mbuna, no Hap, no Feather Fin.
For filters I had the Whisper along with a Tetra AFS 30-60.

My stocking list is by no means a common one. Many would say no other species of African Cichlids should be mixed with Mbuna. Like my Jewels and Hap.

My Leporinus was in the tank when I bought it used and is larger than the Mbuna. He does get chased now and then by the Johannii and the Hap. No damage done to this tough guy. I would pity any Red Tail Shark in there with him.

A good stocking plan I have read about and is colorful is the Yellow Lab/Demasoni one.
This is a safer and more accepted way to go than my hodge-podge arraignment.

How ever you decide African Cichlids are very personable, ones experience with a certain species may vary from another person. 

Some common traits with Mbuna are dominance, aggression and the need for their own space. The more you can provide rocks, caves, artifical plants (tall ones) anything to break the line of site the better off the less dominate fish will be.

Good Luck and Have Fun!

The 100 Gallon








[/url][/IMG]


----------

